# First field shoot tomorrow



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Pretty much using my 3D open set up.

Except i have some nano sized arrows ready.

Whats the minimum ydg and max i can expect?

Any other surprises?


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

20'-80yds good luck and have fun (field is addicting) lol


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks - just didnt know if i needed to know marks for very close yardage


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Wait...20ft?

Damn....lol


----------



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

Garceau said:


> Wait...20ft?
> 
> Damn....lol


Haha yep that's right! Those 20' targets can sometimes be just as nerve-racking as the 70-80yd targets! The advantage is that it's MUCH harder to lose an arrow at that distance, though.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Field is a different ask on your body than 3D, you already know that though. Lots of arrows down range. Make sure to set your sight correct and don't be afraid to move your sight if the arrows aren't hitting for you. Hunt the X don't settle for spots. I also verify the stakes with my LRF at each peg, just to make sure that you aren't a yard off here or there from the people that set the stakes. Have fun shooting your bow! Field shooting is the purest form left in the game that hasn't been dumbed down.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Garceau said:


> Pretty much using my 3D open set up.
> 
> Except i have some nano sized arrows ready.
> 
> ...


Well how did the field shoot go?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Didnt make it. Just had a few things come up. 3 hour drive one way just wasnt happening


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Yea that's a long way to drive to shoot .


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

Good Luck


----------



## Art Wells (Jul 23, 2010)

Kevin, If you are interested there is a field shoot in the Tomah/ Warrens area on June 15th. 
It is a West central field archery league shoot. In the WSFAL the max distance is 60 yards. There is also a hunter class with a 45 yard max. 14 spots and 14 animal faces.
There are four arrow per target, or two arrow per target classes.
The rest of the shoots are in Lacrosse, Wi.- Winona MN. and Holmen, WI.
They are not a big time shoot or anything, but fun nonetheless. It only costs $5.00 to register. Generally about 35 shooters.


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

Hi Kevin, saw your post here Bud and starting laughing. I too have just started Field archey and I'm completely addicted!!! 

........ All of those 3D shoots I attend may be taking a back seat to this!


Good luck and have FUN Buddy!!



Dale


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I actually didnt make that one - but I am making one tomorrow.

Then there is another sunday - so will decide on field or 3D for sunday


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Well how did it go?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I shot saturday and the first half I was hearing a strange noise and some flyer arrows. Noticed I had a rest issue - so I fixed that on course but now was not hitting.

So at the half I spent 5-10 mins at the bails getting back adjusted and shot the second half very well. I enjoyed it and everyone was real fun and friendly.

On Sunday I went to another shoot - it was a bit more challenging, a little more hills and more side hills. I didnt shoot great the first half, really struggled with making clean shots and I am not set up to be shooting at 80 yds as my bow was set up for 3D and my peep was not near where it needed to be set for s hots like that. So I shot 20 down on the first half. After lunch I shot the second half at 10 down...but was really disappointed the 33 (I think) yd fan got me hard, and dropped a few on that one (we shot a hunter round the second half)

Cool thing was I was there when someone shot a 560 with 95X....... so I at least got to say I witnessed that.

Am I hooked? I dont know, Id really like to spend some time with it with a set up a little more fitting of that style of shooting. An 010 pin, and improper peep height made it a little more difficult at the farther shots. I did enjoy getting to shoot a lot of arrows..... I also enjoyed knowing that, there is no excuses on the field range. You got yardage and a spot to aim at - hit the damn thing. As evidenced by teh 560.....its possible to hit them all.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Garceau said:


> I shot saturday and the first half I was hearing a strange noise and some flyer arrows. Noticed I had a rest issue - so I fixed that on course but now was not hitting.
> 
> So at the half I spent 5-10 mins at the bails getting back adjusted and shot the second half very well. I enjoyed it and everyone was real fun and friendly.
> 
> ...



a 540 and a 550 is some good shooting !!! congrats i just hoped to be in the 40s when i was shooting 50s was a great day for me lol


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Garceau said:


> I shot saturday and the first half I was hearing a strange noise and some flyer arrows. Noticed I had a rest issue - so I fixed that on course but now was not hitting.
> 
> So at the half I spent 5-10 mins at the bails getting back adjusted and shot the second half very well. I enjoyed it and everyone was real fun and friendly.
> 
> ...


The 32 yard fan is wretched. It absolutely owns me.


----------

